
My Journey to Lock Picking - yoshimura
https://medium.com/@martinsokk/my-journey-to-lock-picking-3719d8695583
======
DrScump
Readers need to be careful; possession of lockpicking tools on others'
property is illegal in many jurisdictions. (For example, California Penal Code
section 466).

